# Not lettin me post new topic In gen con



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

As title says it keeps telling me no new posts are being accepted ??

Also dont let me change pro pic says its loading when I pick my new picture but nothing changes and it stops

Any ideas??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

jadakiss2009 said:


> As title says it keeps telling me no new posts are being accepted ??
> 
> Also dont let me change pro pic says its loading when I pick my new picture but nothing changes and it stops
> 
> Any ideas??


Sometimes posts get sent to be approved by a Mod. These are usually checked and approved daily.


----------

